# Cheap and easy corpsing of skeleton



## thehoghunter (Jul 24, 2007)

I watched a video on youtube on corpsing a skeleton... 

Sundrops: EASY HALLOWEEN DIY PROP


although I did not follow her way of doing it, I think mine came out great.

You will need:
Dollar Tree cheap garbage bags (Kitchen Tall size)
Tan/Red/Dark Brown/Black spray paint
Skeleton
Heat Gun

Wear gloves while using the heat gun and don't do this around other flammable stuff!


Take cheap thin white garbage bags (bigger size like for Kitchen Tall garbage cans)
put on limb, heat up with heat gun (higher setting first)
put more on limb...keep working it

to get 'holes', keep heat gun on same spot until hole breaks open

experiment...if you mess it up, add more bags and keep going.
top of legs, I just wrapped a bag around and then heated...worked really well.

After you are done and happy with results, paint it
I used spray paint...first a tan color, then added (sparingly for the rest) in the red for blood, dark brown, and finally black.


----------



## sharkdive1 (Sep 23, 2010)

I did the same thing about 4 years ago. In stead of bags, I used the wife’s Saran Wrap from the kitchen. This is how it came out. I just put a new coat of stain on it.


----------

